# Kabelbeschriftung im Schaltschrank



## fritz7110 (24 Oktober 2010)

Ich suche gerade nach Bestimmungen ob die Kabel im Schaltschrank beschriftet werden müssen.
In der DIN EN 61346-2 hab ich nur gefunden das in der Elektroschaltplan die Kabel beschriftet werden jedoch stand da nichts ob mal auch die Kabel im Schaltschrank beschriften muss.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## MSB (24 Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe ja nur sehr selten Kabel im Schaltschrank ...
Höchstens bei unseren Kläranlagen-Projekten, wo man mal mit Erd-Verkabelung zu tun hat.

Also was meinst du jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## fritz7110 (24 Oktober 2010)

Na in meinen Schränken kommen unten immer Kable (Mehradrige Leitungen) von den Motoren und Schaltern rein.

Die gehen dann auf nummerierte Klemmen.

Die Frage ist nun muss man das Kabel und auch die Einzeladern nun beschriften?


----------



## MSB (24 Oktober 2010)

Hierzu heißt es in der EN60204-1 nur recht lapidar:


			
				EN60204-1 16.5 schrieb:
			
		

> 16.5 Referenzkennzeichen (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen)Alle Gehäuse, Zubehörteile, Steuergeräte und Komponenten müssen deutlich mit demselben Referenzkennzeichen
> (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen), wie in der technischen Dokumentation dargestellt, identifizierbar sein.


Daraus ergibt sich für mich, das alles was ein Referenzkennzeichen in der Doku hat,
auch in der Realität so bezeichnet werden muss ... was nicht zuletzt im Fall von Kabeln/Leitungen ja auch absolut Sinn macht.


Zur Einzeladerkennzeichnung heißt es:


			
				EN60204-1 schrieb:
			
		

> 13.2 Identifizierung von Leitern
> 13.2.1 Allgemeine Anforderungen
> Jeder Leiter muss an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation (siehe
> Abschnitt 17) identifizierbar sein.
> ...


Die Kennzeichnung kannst du dir Normativ gesehen aussuchen ob du das machst oder nicht,
so interpretiert genügt es also wenn von W1 der Draht 1 da angeschlossen ist, wo er laut Doku sein sollte.

Mfg
Manuel

P.S.
Kabel = Erdkabel
Leitung = Ölflex, NYM und Co.
Leiter = Draht


----------

